# Newbie here gents so teach me what I need to know



## Thebarber (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok gents I'm 40yo and I'm gonna cut thru the bs my local here in chi-town is outta commission I need a legit source not sure rules and like I told my ex wife I suck reading between the lines     Can anyone help.   Thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 9, 2016)

Respect the candor but we're not a source board, Mate. 

I'd be highly skeptical of anyone who might PM you in response to this query as well.

Welcome to UGB.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 9, 2016)

What u talking about Willis?


----------



## Thebarber (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for replies


----------



## nightster (Jan 9, 2016)

Read the rules. This is not a source board.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 9, 2016)

Thebarber said:


> Ok gents I'm 40yo and I'm gonna cut thru the bs my local here in chi-town is outta commission I need a legit source not sure rules and like I told my ex wife I suck reading between the lines     Can anyone help.   Thanks


 Can't really explain why that is a funny statement, something about ex-wife and reading...lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Respect the candor but we're not a source board, Mate.
> 
> I'd be highly skeptical of anyone who might PM you in response to this query as well.
> 
> Welcome to UGB.


Dammit nble. I was gonna ship straight gso.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 12, 2016)

Thebarber said:


> Ok gents I'm 40yo and I'm gonna cut thru the bs my local here in chi-town is outta commission I need a legit source not sure rules and like I told my ex wife I suck reading between the lines     Can anyone help.   Thanks



I am not sure what do you mean
If you be more specific I would be more than willing to help you.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 12, 2016)

Chinese guys do roids? They are tiny af...why buy from someone who is tiny?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 13, 2016)

hello and welcome, I guess


----------

